# Anyone can give me an advise on frostbite on feet



## jonahxx (Jan 6, 2009)

I got frostbite cuz mainly by riding thistrain in the snow soak wet for 4 days

i wasnt able to walk at all but now its been 2 weeks and i can use myright foot not the left one the left one still sweeling and kinda painful i can feel my nerves go crazy sometimes 

im so tired to b sitting all the time
and tired to use crutches 
anyone know about this i just wondering how long will i have to rest

thanx


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, u need to get to a doctor if it's bona fide frostbite! I did SQI 'E' @ FT Wainwright. (Artic Indoc Training w/the 10th Mountain Div). Let me tell ya, if u let the shit go TOO long u can be looking @ amputation! Can't stress that enough. Once again, it depends what u 'subjectively' feel u have and what u 'objectively' have. Any free clinic or ER will diagnose it --- remember the ONLY way u catch out (other than the Westbound) is with ur dogs, bro! Good Hunting!


----------



## finn (Jan 7, 2009)

I second seeing a doctor, given the nature of the frostbite- your feet were freezing and thawing over the course of four days. I froze my feet once during a night in a squat and that lead to me not having feeling in some of my toes for six months afterwards just from the bloodflow being cut off. Bloodflow being cut off means that part of your body is getting as much oxygen and nutrients as a severed limb, which is none. When your feet freeze and unfreeze, it forms ice crystals in different places inside, and those tiny ice crystals do microscopic damage to the flesh. Since your blood flow is cut off, you aren't able to heal that damage while it's being done, so all the damage acculmilates until it becomes the mess which is now your feet.

Go see a doctor. Massage your feet, which will hurt because of your regenerating nerves, but you have to encourage as much blood flow as you can (never massage a frostbitten part which is still cold- you will just cause more damage). If you have a friend who does reiki, let them go crazy.


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 8, 2009)

frost bitten feet or anything sucks. last winter i got frost bitten feet from a 3 day ride like that. then stayed in a squat with no heat for a few weeks with the same shit falling apart shoes...... needless to say could hardly walk for quite a while i just forced myself & took every opportunity to take off my boots & socks in a warm place and massage them. if it's really bad ya go to a doctor you could lose your limb!


----------



## jonahxx (Jan 9, 2009)

thanx for the advise everyone
my feet r actually starting feeling well
my friends been takin care of me and im stayin in a somewhat warm place here in chicago...
my left feet its still bit unable to walk well i can totally feel the nerves go crazy now and then so dont wanna put weight and walk with it


im goin crazy thoug been indoor for 3 weeks now...i miss dumpstering


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 9, 2009)

did my boot camp @ great lakes ... never forget the cold from the lakefront effects or what they called Noreasters!


----------



## Shoestring (Jan 16, 2009)

*I agree too with going to the doctor....(We can't see how bad your feet are now).
It just took me about four weeks to heal back up right......(Time will heal brother).
I got it in a boxcar on my toes in Nebraska in 1991 from staying inside of shitty socks that really were not all that wet, but the exposure got them because I was intoxicated too bad to know that I was having that much pain!*


----------



## skunkpit (Feb 2, 2009)

yeeep the ol 4day ride frozen feet scenario..
i followed jethros kloss's frostbite treatment from back to eden and it helped my feet

my feet weren't usable and i had to drag myself around..

he suggested 20 minutes soaking feet in hot water (after your feet initially thaw out dont do it right away)
then soaking in ice water for 20 seconds then 20 min back in hot water, i repeated this for a few hours but i just didnt soak my feet in kerosene which kloss had in his directions.. a little odd.. 
this he says stimulated the nerves and helped white bloodcells to repair ripped tissue, which i did feel worked.
after words i soaked them in comfrey tea..

i was walking after 3 days and after a week was even more mobile


----------



## Dmac (Feb 2, 2009)

absolutly not! never, never, NEVER EVER put your feet in hot water. Frostbite kills your nerv endings, you won't feel how hot the water is, it will cause more damage. cool or room temp water is better, best is to dragg your frozen ass to a clinic. no bullshit, i was a combat medic and have a BS in nursing. Yess that is right i was a nurse, till i threatened to toss an asshole Dr. down the fire excape, fired the next day. small wonder huh?
concrete finisher to paratrooper to medic to nurse to landscaper to who the fuck knows?!? oh, by the way doctors suck almost as much as lawers!


----------



## stove (Feb 2, 2009)

Frostbite can be relatively easily diagnosed visually. If it's black, it's gone. White, it's shifty. If there is no discoloration, but it's numb for more than just a few minutes, there can be nerve damage w/o tissue damage: this is the scariest, and most def. requires a doc. I fucked up my fingers ice climbing last year in VT, took about a month to get feeling back, and it still hurts when it gets cold. And man, it gets freaking cold in Montana. Go see a doc/medic/nurse/shaman.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 2, 2009)

stove is right, i had mild frostbite on my hands when i was younger, duck hunting can be really cold. i was lucky and got all feeling and movement back. but now my hands get cold super easy, and when cold they hurt like hell. see a doc, and then stiff him for the bill!


----------



## Shoestring (Feb 3, 2009)

*"DMAC66" is exactly 'right-on' here brother!*
*I had to learn this the hard way!*
*I was 'hunking' out a moose we had killed up in Alaska back in 1990-91 and my hands were soaked with blood, (moose's blood), and it made things worse from the wet blood! I ran into the cabin and stuffed both hands under the faucet with the water on full-blast HOT as I could get it and thought, "Gee, this feels better"!!! Shiiiiiiiit! Later that week, the tips of my fingers were dark and dead...*
*The temps were not that cold either! That's another thing that gets a person into trouble, that's thinking that it "HAS" to be a certain cold temperature out to get frost-bite, but it's the exposure as well that brings this on. *
*There's nothing really you can do now. You'll just have to wait this out until capillaries regrow back.*
*My toes too have been frost-bitten. I was inside a boxcar from Kansas City to Omaha in winter 1991 -1992?, and I was drinking beer the entire trip up with wet beer foaming out of the can onto my socks that I laid next to my bedroll when I went to sleep then put them on wet the next day caused this round of it! (They really were not that wet, wet, wet either, just damp butt, both cases, it took "roughly" three and a half to four weeks to recover to the point where my graspers and walkers were pains free in both cases! (Depends too on the extent).*
*You'll get through this, just next time you'll hopefully remember to avoid whatever it was that caused the frost-bite.....(For me, it took to boughts)!*



dmac66 said:


> absolutly not! never, never, NEVER EVER put your feet in hot water. Frostbite kills your nerv endings, you won't feel how hot the water is, it will cause more damage. cool or room temp water is better, best is to dragg your frozen ass to a clinic. no bullshit, i was a combat medic and have a BS in nursing. Yess that is right i was a nurse, till i threatened to toss an asshole Dr. down the fire excape, fired the next day. small wonder huh?
> concrete finisher to paratrooper to medic to nurse to landscaper to who the fuck knows?!? oh, by the way doctors suck almost as much as lawers!


----------



## skunkpit (Feb 4, 2009)

dmac66 said:


> absolutly not! never, never, NEVER EVER put your feet in hot water. Frostbite kills your nerv endings, you won't feel how hot the water is, it will cause more damage. cool or room temp water is better, best is to dragg your frozen ass to a clinic. no bullshit, i was a combat medic and have a BS in nursing. Yess that is right i was a nurse, till i threatened to toss an asshole Dr. down the fire excape, fired the next day. small wonder huh?
> concrete finisher to paratrooper to medic to nurse to landscaper to who the fuck knows?!? oh, by the way doctors suck almost as much as lawers!



well i didnt say boilin hot water, just hoter then warm i did it and it worked.. thats all i know


----------



## Beer Mortal (Feb 27, 2009)

you should put them in warm water as soon as possbile,
dont rub them , its not smart
and for some reason ive heard it circling around that your supposed to stick them in the snow
which is complete and utter bullshit.
so id go with put them in warm water and let them sit in it for awhile


----------



## raccoon42 (Mar 7, 2009)

thought I'd explain the treatment above a little more thoroughly 
the medics right as long as it's still somewhat frozen 
nothing but cool or luke warm water should be used untill fully thawed.
the kloss treatment or more properly hydro-therapy
start with hot water-as hot as can be born, if the patient can't feel it in the part affected use an unaffected limb to judge- fully immerse the part affected for five minutes switch with cold or ice water for 20 seconds
and repeat, continue for at least an hour-up to three-. do so daily until fully healed.
I have been using this for years although normally for sprains, it will effectively
double or more healing time.
the karosine is to further blood flow, you can also use cayyenne or mustard but
to be honest unless you know what your doing just stick with the above.-your better eating the cayyenne.
damaged nerves can regenerate, dead nerves will not.
as above if you know somebody who deos energy work it will help.
your legs will most likely be more susceptible to frost byte in the future
so take special care when winter hoping.
be well

Green Raccoon


----------

